# This weeks handplane Haul! Awesome!



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

Got a stanley 8c on wedsneday. today... i got a stanley no 6, a fulton oddball - somewhere between a stanley 3 and 4 in size, a 1900's stanley no 3, stanley no 80 (what i think is a scraper plane and stanley no 71 1/2 router plane with three cutters.

I think this qualifies as an enviable day/week. I'm going to start cleaning them up and they will be for sale some time soon. Unless any of you would like to throw offers at me and enjoy cleaning them up your selves. 

Photos:


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Yes, that qualifies as enviable. I'd love that #3 and 71 1/2. Very nice with the others too. You gonna have a clean up thread too?


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Nice haul!

Where'd you find all those?


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

auctions. got the 8 at one and all the rest last night at another.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

plus, i got a black and decker workmate - the 550 lbs model for $10. i don't know why, but that really excited me.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

begun cleaning them up enough to see what's going on in there. i assumed nothing was wrong with the old no 3 but the lateral adjustment is missing and entire mount for it broken off. that sucks. that one had the most issues anyway. the others are all pretty nice.


----------



## ntrusty (Feb 21, 2012)

I'd really like to get my hands on the #8. Anything over a 5 is really hard to find around here...


----------

